# Baby pigeon - is he okay? UK members please advise



## looloo (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello all, 

Newbie here. Been reading all the very helpful threads with interest, but would love to get some advice. 

Found a wild juvenile last Friday night, not fully fledged and shivering all on his own, so I brought him home with me. As well as missing all the feathers on his head and back (from bullying?), he had/has an eye infection of some type, but it appears to be much better now than it was. Luckily he doesn't have mites or anything broken. 

I've been trying everything to feed him, from opening his beak and popping in peas to the baby bottle technique to the jar with fabric over the end, but results have been very mixed.

Since it's been such a struggle and he's seemed fairly happy to try to eat from my hand I've been hand feeding him almost on demand, but as he's still young I'm not sure how many seeds he's actually managing to get down himself. He's drinking plenty and has a clear throat and no canker I can see. I've tried him with egg mashed up with seeds but he's not interested - only wants the seeds on their own, preferably soaked in warm water. 

He's still very underweight, but has become more and more active, flapping his wings and preening as his feathers grow back. He does sit and tremble his tail feathers sometimes, and has sneezed a few times 

His poos are very very dark green, very small and in little turd formations with a little white on top, fairly sticky but dries quickly. This morning he's also passed a lot of water but wasn't sure if that was just because it's been quite warm. 

As a first time pigeon-rescuer, any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

One do get a bit paranoid when you read about all the diseases out there. According to your description, the droppings seems fine. You'll know if his eating enough by the amount of droppings he produces. Should be quite a lot.

I use the syringe method when they still have a lot of yellow on them, and the pea method when they have feathers but not able to fly yet.

Don't know about the shivering. As long as he has an appetite and produces the right droppings, everything should be fine. If he stops eating and sits puffed up the whole time, then you'll know something's wrong.

Good luck and plse post again if you think somethings wrong. I'm not an expert, but there's plenty on pigeon-talk.


----------



## looloo (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks so much Marina, he's looking pretty perky now and flaps his wings madly, just can't take off yet. I'll assume that as long as he's getting more active and inquisitive, that he's broadly ok!


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Make sure you are giving him enough food

His crop should be full and heavy after every meal. A few seeds here and there are not enough for a growing squab to survive on.

How old is he? A fledgling sized bird would need a good 40-50 peas each meal. There are some good videos on youtube on other feeding methods.

Whatever you chose to do the crop MUST be full, and MUST be left to empty before feeding again. THat's also a good way to monitor their digestion because if food stays in the crop you know you have a problem


----------



## looloo (Aug 7, 2014)

I think he's around 25- 30 days old now? He's still got the little yellow threads on the ends of this feathers but can eat seeds for himself from the ground with a bit of difficulty. I leave seeds out for him in a deep bowl and also hand feed him every couple of hours for as long as he seems interested. Trying to pop peas down his gullet like in the videos is nigh on impossible as he struggles so much I'm afraid I'm going to hurt him, even if he's gently wrapped in a towel to restrain his wings. He's getting more and more energetic so I'm hoping that's a good sign he's on the mend? He's definitely put on weight since I got him just over a week ago.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's the right age for starting to eat seeds. What seeds are you giving him? Over here we get a wild bird seed mix with a small roundish red seed about 2-3mm diameter. Don't know what its called, but those are the ones my birds always start eating first cause they easy to pick up. Soaking in warm water like you do, also makes it easier for the bird.

Well, you've had him for over a week now and the flapping of the wings is a good sign, will start flying soon. Are you planning on keeping him?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You can feed him a pigeon seed mix or wild bird mix. Now that he is fully grown he will only eat about a tablespoon each meal. He should still eat about 4 meals a day. A small deep spill proof dish will help enable him to eat well.

Sounds like he is done with weaning and doesn't want to be hand fed anymore.

You can put a drop of organic apple cider vinegar in his water dish and that will help generate good gut bacteria and help the youngster put on weight. 
can you post a picture of the bird?

Here is a great informative UK link: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm *


----------



## looloo (Aug 7, 2014)

Going to try to post a photo... here's hoping this works! I've been feeding him sunflower seed hearts and wild bird seed mix, nothing too big.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for the picture! 

Give him a real pigeon seed mix and it will have everything he needs. Sunflower seeds should be only 2% of an entire mix, because it is very fat containing.

Wow, he is fairly young. *********I would definitely treat the youngster for canker, just in case as a preventative. . That bald area is a red flag for possible canker.************ *


----------



## looloo (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you all so much for the advice, I feel a lot more confident I can get him healthy now! 

How old do you reckon he is? Just wondering how long it might be til he's fully fledged... I live on my own and might have to go away for work at some point in the next month or so so hoping he'll be independent fairly soon, though I'll miss him like mad!


----------



## looloo (Aug 7, 2014)

This is what he looked like when I found him on August 2nd fyi.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If one is confident their Crop is passing foods alright, and that they are able to manage Seeds...this is a very easy and effective method for feeding the 'Peepers' or 'Squeakers', and they enjoy it very much.

It may take a little practice to get down.

Begin by lightly moistening your finger tips and gently, softly 'massaging' their Beak, as an invitation to feed or water them.

If they 'Nuzzle' in response, you are on the right track.

Finch or Parakeet Seed mix or other small size Seed mix is best for the very young...as they grow and get larger one can move on to larger Pigeon seed Mix.

Hosted on Fotki

Be moderate and do not over-stuff...bear in mind the Seeds will swell to more than twice their Size, once Hydrating in the Crop.

This allows them to eat Naturally, as they would do from their Parent's Throat.

You will be gently grasking their Beak more or less as shown...the reserve of Seeds is in your Palm, and, you allow the Seeds to trickle down so you can Trickle the Seeds in at a sensible rate, so as not to over-whelm their pace for swallowing.

Your Hand and Finger Tips thgen, assume the tactile presense and the function approximately, of the Pigeon parent's Mouth and Throat.


The youngster will wish to 'bob' their Head up and down, and you will follow this like with a Dance Pardner.

Seeds trickle in at the up-stroke, let them swallow on the downstroke.

Normally the youngster would get the food into their Beak on the downstroke, so you have to work with them a little to reverse this...most will gladly reverse this and they figure it out very quickley and are fine with it.

The youngster 'gobbles' the Seeds then, at the upstroke, according to your rate of letting the Seeds trickle down into their 'gobbling' Beak.



They will gladly drink of you lead their little Beak to a small low Ramikin or Cup of Tepid Water...it needs to be an inch deep or a little more...keeping your fingertips on their Beak, as they drink.

Water must be 'tepid' ( about Body Teperature ) or else they will refuse it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

looloo said:


> Thank you all so much for the advice, I feel a lot more confident I can get him healthy now!
> 
> How old do you reckon he is? Just wondering how long it might be til he's fully fledged... I live on my own and might have to go away for work at some point in the next month or so so hoping he'll be independent fairly soon, though I'll miss him like mad!


*He looks to be around 3 to 4 weeks, and may fledge at 6 or 7 weeks. Can you tell us where you are located?

PLEASE check the UK link I posted earlier? There are wildlife centers near that can examine and continue care for the little one and will help prepare the youngster to fledge with other youngsters its age or older. That would be best for this youngster.*


----------



## looloo (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes, thank you for the link. I'd actually already seen it and tried to find a local animal hospital or similar. Unfortunately there's not one nearby and the wildlife centre I called would only put him down. 

He made his first successful 'flight' of about half a metre today, and he's now trying to help me type this reply...


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He surely looks a lot better than when you first found him. You've done a good job caring for this little guy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He needs to be treated for canker as was already mentioned. You can probably buy Metronidazole at most stores that sell tropical fish. It's often called Fish Zole. Just be sure it has only the Metronidazole in it and nothing else. 40 mg once daily.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> He needs to be treated for canker as was already mentioned. You can probably buy Metronidazole at most stores that sell tropical fish. It's often called Fish Zole. Just be sure it has only the Metronidazole in it and nothing else. 40 mg once daily.


* ^ ^ ^......Yes, this is too important to ignore. Canker kills and birds need to be treated asap, if it is even suspected. 
The treatment is simple and can change the course of the youngsters life: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/canker.htm
*


----------



## looloo (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you - I'll get some canker medication asap. I've added cider vinegar at the correct dosage to his water too. 

Thanks also for the feeding techniques. Unfortunately he really doesn't like me touching his beak so massaging it is not really possible, but he gobbles away from a reservoir of seeds in my palm, so he's still eating plenty.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

looloo said:


> Thank you - I'll get some canker medication asap. I've added cider vinegar at the correct dosage to his water too.
> 
> Thanks also for the feeding techniques. *Unfortunately he really doesn't like me touching his beak so massaging it is not really possible,* but he gobbles away from a reservoir of seeds in my palm, so he's still eating plenty.



Why would you massage his crop? You don't have to do that to feed him. 

Also, you did mention that you were not sure how many of the seeds he was actually eating. If he is eating enough on his own, then he will gain weight in time. But definitely looks like he has canker.


----------



## looloo (Aug 7, 2014)

pdpbison suggested 'massaging' the beak to get him interested in feeding, but that doesn't work on this little blighter! I am feeding him by hand, as in he'll only really gobble at his food that way, but he can eat from a bowl as I've seen him do it. 

A few days ago I was worried he didn't seem to be getting many seeds down, but he's much much better at getting them into his beak now and I can see him swallowing them but the bucket load.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good that he's eating well.


----------



## looloo (Aug 7, 2014)

I've just been to a tropical fish supply shop who told me that metronidazole is only available with a prescription in the UK. 

Are there any UK based members who can advise on an alternative? My credit card isn't working at the moment so I can't order online...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

looloo said:


> I've just been to a tropical fish supply shop who told me that metronidazole is only available with a prescription in the UK.
> 
> Are there any UK based members who can advise on an alternative? My credit card isn't working at the moment so I can't order online...


*I have put an alert on the title of your thread (to alert UK members) and have sent an email to one of our UK rehabbers.*


----------



## looloo (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes, it's a relief he's eating better! 

Thanks so much for putting an alert on this thread. Any UK readers who can help? I could send you some cash in the post for a course of Fish Zole or similar?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They sell Fishzole in the USA, but NO meds containing Metronidazole are available without a vet prescription n the UK.

You can get Spartrix from pigeon supply places like Boddy & Ridewood and no doubt other online stores in the UK without prescription. That does not contain Metronidazole.

You can order products like Meditrich and others with Metronidazole online. Jedds in the USA will export it to the UK. There is a company who dispatch meds from Spain (however British their web page looks) called Mercasystems.


----------



## looloo (Aug 7, 2014)

Unfortunately, with terrible timing, my bank has just stopped my credit and debit cards for online transactions because of fraud, so I cannot buy anything online or over the phone. Can anyone help? I'm just worried that if I have to wait to get new cards (a week) and then have to wait to get medication delivered from abroad, that the little guy will not be in a good way by then... 

Any thoughts? Thank you so much for all your help everyone - you really are fantastic.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

If you are on Facebook you could join the above. It is mainly UK rescuers and you are more likely to get what you need there - not guaranteed, of course. There are few currently active UK members on Pigeon Talk, unfortunately.


----------

